# To get Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard and MX518 Gaming Mouse



## debasis_7012005 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, members
I want Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard and MX518 Gaming Mouse for gaming purpose in Kolkata. My system box - config: MSI K8N Diamond Plus; AMD 64x2 4800+; 1GB RAM and 250 WD HDD.
Thanks


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 24, 2005)

order from NEOTERIC,
They Have it!
(the combo price should come around/under Rs 5,000)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 9, 2007)

get the G11 which is a scale down of G15 with no display. Its around 2.5k and get the copperhead or Habu for 3.6k
u can have it at
www.therespawn.com


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

^have you considered the G5 v2.
btw, Logitech launched a revamped G15 keyboard and G9 mouse on the first of this month. IMHO, they both are not worth it, but may have an impact on the market.
Sadly, unlike volatile processer, hard disk and memory prices, input device prices remain more or less stable for a while.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 9, 2007)

mx518 is going dirt cheap. available at rs1400


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ Where can I get MX518 for 1.4k? If you can give some place in Chennai, I would be grateful...

Arun


----------



## xbonez (Aug 31, 2007)

sorry for the late reply

checked again today. Computer Empire at Nehru Place, New Delhi is giving it for rs. 1.5K. it was out of stock so i couldn't get it today. will get it sometime next week


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 31, 2007)

@xbonez
yup, MX 518 is here(kerala) for 1.45k but they say its ut of stock evenin Bombay, so will have to wait for at least 2 weeks.

Do nyone know if Genius Ergo 525 comes with a free quich steel pad now nd whats da rate?


----------



## xbonez (Aug 31, 2007)

i had gone to Nehru Place today to get the mx518. the stocks were supposed to come in a couple of hours. so i'll be getting it soon - m,aybe this week

genius ergo 525 laser gaming mouse plus mouse pad - rs2200 + taxes. rate at Nehru Place, New Delhi. checked today only


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 1, 2007)

i recommend u a razer diamondback instead of that logitech.....that mouse is ultra cool....
buy it form their website..


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

the only drawback of razer mice are that they're very sensitive to the surface they're used on. for eg the mx 518 has a optical engine and works well on any surface
also, razer mice look pretty drab


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

@aks_win
copperhead beats diamondback anyday. And they gonna launch the redesigned version of Boomslang [the killer of all gamng mice in da world].
Copperhead uses same laser sensor that is used in G5 and ergo 525. Its da special feet of copperhead that is supperior to 525 and its also factory set poling rate at 1000ms, but ergo is at 125mhz and G5 is at 500mhz.
G5 has driver bugs, but razer's driver support is superb.

There are romours dat razer products dun last long.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

also heard that razer products have compatability and driver issues


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 1, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> also heard that razer products have compatability and driver issues



dats bad.....i wanted some good mouse with led light...lilke that razer !!

can u tell me some....
and also tell me a budget mouse with side buttons.....


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

mx 528 man! thats waht u're looking for
at 1400 its dirt cheap, its optical engine performs very well on al surfaces, on the fly resolution changer, upto 1000mhz refresh and awesome looks too


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

@aks_win
iball laser. Its at 750/- bucks and has same sensor od razer diamondback and MX 518.

MX 518 works on LED, but iball uses Laser, so more precise. There are two side buttons.
Its downsides are average quality feet and no on-the-fly resolution changer.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

@my previous post, i meant mx 518 not 528...sorry

^^ laser mice are generally fussy about surface so u'll need to invest in a gud mouse pad too


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

@xbonez
MX 518 has 1600 dpi optical engine. Actually da sensor worx with both LED light and laser. LED offer less speed, so better suited for more control, couple it with a quality cloth surface pad, and its da best for control.
Laser miceare for speed and minimum delay[1ms@1000mhz] and require pads with machined alluminium or synthetic surface like dat of MBA Surface 1030[machined al] or Steelpad series.
But MX 518 is only suited for people with large fingers or palm. But Diamondback and copperhead is for medium~large fingered people.
MX 518 has normal feet, but much better than iball nd MX 1000, but dun stand a chance against the PTFE feets of G5 nd Copperhead.

G5 nd Copperhead has onboard memory to save profiles. Suppose u want da resolution changer to have a custom res point 1300 in b/w 2000 and 800, then save it in memory and it can be used while plug and play as the profile is stores in mice rather than PC.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

G5 looks pretty cool, but i've heard its laser engine isn't too gud. its available for 2.7k


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 9, 2007)

bought mx 518 yesterday in Calcutta @1425/-+VAT
gr8 mouse


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

yep, even i bought it a couple of days back. really loving it. i've posted its review in the review section too.

@aravind : my MX-518 has a 1800dpi sensor. i guess they've upgraded the sensor


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 9, 2007)

@xbonez
do we get any free replacement of older models if in warranty?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

no, i don't think u'll get a replacement if it is in working condition. if something goes wrong and u get a replacement, then u'll get the newer version


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Sep 10, 2007)

In New Delhi (Nehru Place- SMC Internatiional ?) where i can get logitech mice and Keyboard, i am not a gamer but want to buy good mice and keyboard


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

i had checked for MX-518 at SMC Intl, they didn't have it. Get it from Computer Empire or Cyber World (i got it from here)


----------

